# Any chance naturally?



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

I know this is a long shot and because I am currently waiting for a DE match I think I am looking for miracles  

In short 3tx's all BFN, embies suffer arrest so never move on from 4/5 cells, no frosties.  Endo and left tube removed.  After last tx was advised that the endo had affected my egg quality and that DE was the way to go, so here I am, waiting for a match.  I have now had 2 natural AF's since BFN and my question is this, is there any chance that I might conceive naturally?  In my head I know I won't but my mind still keeps thinking maybe this month    I am not obsessed by it, and I don't mean that in a negative way, but I do think about it each day and wonder how long it will take until I finally realise that naturally would have to be miraculous   I hope this makes sense?

Not sure if I have posted in the right place tho


----------



## Rusty06 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Jessamine

I am no expert but you could always still concieve naturlly even I still wish for it each month with my knackered old eggs but it is possible it only takes 1. I know you aren't in this age bracket but there are lots of discussion on the over 40's board of people who have got pregnant with very poor odds. Not sure if I have helped but just wanted to respond. Keep positve.

Love Rusty


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Jessamine,

My DH has absolutely zero sperm and I still have hope every month    You've got a lot more chance than we have!

Good luck!
P xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

barging in here and dont even know if this will help.

My eggs have always been xxxx, only one fert first cycle with ICSI and that arrested, 2nd cycle abandoned due to failure to downreg, third cycle 5 eggs 2 fert, bfp but mmc in Nov 06 at 9.5w, 

4th icsi was appalling.  Only one follie for most of stimms and told to cancel and go with de.  I was nearly 38 and my eggs were knackered.  I persevered as I knew this was my last chance and had dd1 in early 2008. (I had managed 2 decent eggs and one that was no good/ 2 embies from that cycle.

then only months after having K and after very little "action" I ended up pg naturally with E who was born just shy of my 40th birthday.

Miracles can happen x


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Ooh yes, just remembered about a friend of mine who lurks on this board sometimes - she had a few unsuccesful IVFs/IUIs and was starting to consider DE.  She's now 8 weeks pg naturally :0)  I'll see if I can get her to post her story xx


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for your posts guys, it is encouraging to see success stories.  I guess I am more negative because I have never even had a sniff of a pregnancy    I guess like everyone says, it only takes one, just wondering where my 1 is


----------

